# Monkey in the house?



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

So I was on the phone speaking to a receptionist about booking a CT scan for my knee and she said to me" Excuse me but do you have a Monkey where you are" :S:dunno:
The lady then said" I can hear chattering in the background!"
I just laughed, it was Budget sitting on the floor nearby with one of his toys he was so involved with a one way conversation as he always is .:budgie:
I explained the situation and he flew up to me then, I swear they know when you are talking about them.:laughing:
Of course he started ,Hello, what you doing? C'mon e.t.c. 
The lady was in hysterics on the other end of the phone, She asked me if I could bring him when I come for my appointment.
I had to decline of course but promised I would show her some of his video's I have on my phone when I am there.
This did make me laugh but happy as well


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cathy, that is just hilarious, it's certainly true that they know when we're talking about them  

I have conversations with people and mention Mallron's name and she screeches so everyone knows who I'm talking about :laughing: 

How hysterical the woman on the phone thought he was a monkey!  Silly Budget, chattering away  

I'm sure she'll love seeing Budget's silliness  Hope the CT scan goes well, too


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, it's funny how our little birds manage to divert a serious phone call conversation!  I had that happen many times with mine. 
For all I know, monkeys aren't able to produce/mimic human speech, the lady was way off in her guess!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*:laughing: that's great!*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

What a funny story!:laugh: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What a wonderful story about your little darling!
This gave me a nice smile to start the day, Cathy. 
Kisses to Budget.
xoxo*


----------

